# WANTED: Milwaukee Area Skid steer and Loader operators in



## skennard (Sep 27, 2011)

Looking for experienced skid steer and loader operators for snow removal. Must be able to pass a back ground check for high security sites and have a good driving record.

All equipment is new or a few years old.

Contact Scott at American Landscape at 262-252-4260.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Perhaps somebody from american landscape could participate in forum discussions? 
I know you have some CSP's on staff. 
Would probably make it easier than having your first post simply be about needing "skid steer and loader operators."


----------

